# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2018 - Portugali

## sirena_adria

Gara Europiane e Kenges ka nisur prej pak ditesh , teknikisht, rrugetimin e saj. Nje maratone e gjate disa mujore qe kulmon ne Lisbone, Portugali ne 8, 10 dhe 12 Maj 2018. 

*43 Vende pjesmarrese* ne Edicionin e ketij viti, I 63-ti, *ne gare per nje Trofe & Mikpritjen e ESC 2019 .*

----------


## sirena_adria

_Emblema_

----------


## sirena_adria

* 43 Vende ne Gare*

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne Pritje te Çmimit te Pare .......

----------


## sirena_adria

...... ose te nje tjeter Çmimi te Pare !

----------


## sirena_adria

_Rrugetimi fillon !_

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:  *ALBANIA*  * - " MALL "*




*Me shume FAT & SUKSESE*  *SHQIPERI !*

Good Luck Eugent Bushpepa & Team Albania !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kush është Eugent Bushpepa, përfaqësuesi i Shqipërisë në Eurovision 2018? (VIDEO)*

http://www.kultplus.com/muzika/kush-...on-2018-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

FRANCE:  MERCY - Madame Monsieur

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Shorti i hedhur sot ne Lisbone percaktoi Gjysem Finalistet e EUROVIZION 2018 si dhe menyren e transmetimit & votimit per BIG 5 plus Portugaline .  

https://eurovision.tv/story/results-...tion-draw-2018


*SUKSESE* *SHQIPERI !*

----------


## sirena_adria

Republika Çeke:  LIE TO ME - Mikolas Josef

----------


## sirena_adria

Spanja: TU CANCION - Alfred & Amaia

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Kenget perzgjidhen njera pas tjetres  & preferencat e para nuk vonojne  ...... _ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmUc07ZXkLc

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*GJYSEM FINALJA 1 - 8 Maj* 

_Bashkeudhetare - garues & votues njeherazi_

Shqipëria
Azerbajxhani
Bjellorusia
Belgjika
Bullgaria
Republika Çeke
Estonia
Islanda
Izraeli
Lituania

Armenia
Austria
Kroacia
Qipro
Finlanda
Ish-Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonisë
Greqia
Irlanda
Zvicra


Transmetojne & votojne FINALISTET : 

Portugali
Spanje
Angli 


https://eurovision.tv/story/results-...tion-draw-2018

https://telegrafi.com/shqiperia-kend...ion-2018-foto/

----------


## sirena_adria

*GJYSEM FINALJA 2 - 10 Maj 
*
_Bashkeudhetare - garues & votues njeherazi_

Australia
Danimarka
Norvegjia
Moldavia
Rumania
Rusia
San Marino
Serbia
Holanda

Hungaria
Gjeorgjia
Malta
Mali i Zi
Letonia
Polonia
Sllovenia
Suedia
Ukraina


Transmetojne & votojne FINALISTET :

Franca
Italia
Gjermania


https://eurovision.tv/story/results-...tion-draw-2018

https://telegrafi.com/shqiperia-kend...ion-2018-foto/

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Per Festivalin  ...... ne te gjithe rrugetimin e tij !_ 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovi...g_Contest_2018

----------

